# Very Pretty Cast On.



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Yesterday while surfing YouTube I came across this very different cast on while I was browsing for something else. 
Imagine how lovely it would look at the bottom of a summer top.
The only problem being no English subtitles and no idea of the language.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Yesterday while surfing YouTube I came across this very different cast on while I was browsing for something else.
> Imagine how lovely it would look at the bottom of a summer top.
> The only problem being no English subtitles and no idea of the language.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

It's very pretty, lovely for a baby's dress!


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

That's lovely, thanks for the link!!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

It sure is pretty. Wow— must try it. 
Thank you!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Very lovely. Appears to be nice and stretchy too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very pretty .wish I could understand instructions.


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Yesterday while surfing YouTube I came across this very different cast on while I was browsing for something else.
> Imagine how lovely it would look at the bottom of a summer top.
> The only problem being no English subtitles and no idea of the language.
> 
> ...


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I’m impressed, it looks really nice.


----------



## keasterson (Mar 8, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this. ????


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Pretty!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

jemima said:


> Very pretty .wish I could understand instructions.


Ditto


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Surely one of our members must know that language. Send out a red alert. Lol


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It says it is Russian. If you put auto translate set to English it comes up for me.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

I can’t see where to do that.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty and interesting. Lovely nail polish too.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Very pretty and interesting. Lovely nail polish too.


Must try it later . It is very pretty , and those nails are gory . ( I typed in gorgeous and it charged to gory !!- go figure )


----------



## imak (Jul 27, 2019)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I can't see where to do that.


Click on the cog.
But mine says there are only russian subtitles.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Very pretty - according to google it's Russian


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That is pretty!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Very pretty. Thanks for brining it to us.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

imak said:


> Click on the cog.
> But mine says there are only russian subtitles.


I clicked the cog but it is already down as English. Nothing else about it anywhere.
Wondering if trying to copy/paste subtitles into a translator would work, could take forever though.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my, I do like that cast-on and would certainly like to try it. Maybe one of our KPers could translate it into English (Jessica-Jean comes to mind).


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

It does auto translate to English if you choose it
OR
click on those 3 dots to the right of "save" and open the transcript - it will open in a foreign language but I highlighted all then translated - so now the entire video has been translated


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Must try it later . It is very pretty , and those nails are gory . ( I typed in gorgeous and it charged to gory !!- go figure )


you made me curious enough to go and have a look at the nails - they are beautiful but I would be scared of disembowelling myself when I need to go potty


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

Leave the sound off and watch the action. You’d want to swatch, but it seems fairly straightforward and would work for any number of stitches. Cast on, work an extra stitch between stitches in the first row, slip that stitch on the next row, knit them together on the third row, then purl the 4th row. She seems always to knit through the back loop.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting and very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! The video is enough to do this one. I wonder if there is a similar bind off? Would also be lovely on a scarf or the edge of a hat.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Very pretty, I watched the video and it looks pretty easy, I'm going to have to try it. Thanks for finding the video.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Surely one of our members must know that language. Send out a red alert. Lol


RED ALERT, RED ALERT, PATTERN PLEASE.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Really nice border cast on, I can follow along ok but like everyone else, I wish I could understand her.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

beaz said:


> It does auto translate to English if you choose it OR click on those 3 dots to the right of "save" and open the transcript - it will open in a foreign language but I highlighted all then translated - so now the entire video has been translated





Sjlegrandma said:


> It says it is Russian. If you put auto translate set to English it comes up for me.


Please do share the English translation with us ... Thanks a bunch


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

beaz said:


> It does auto translate to English if you choose it
> OR
> click on those 3 dots to the right of "save" and open the transcript - it will open in a foreign language but I highlighted all then translated - so now the entire video has been translated


Well I don't know what your version of YouTube is like but mine certainly doesn't have any of the options mentioned, including 3 dots.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you ..Beautiful...!!!


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. I hope someone can translate it for all of us. ?Anyone?


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Please, somebody can translate to English?
Thank you.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

mamakaren said:


> Leave the sound off and watch the action. You'd want to swatch, but it seems fairly straightforward and would work for any number of stitches. Cast on, work an extra stitch between stitches in the first row, slip that stitch on the next row, knit them together on the third row, then purl the 4th row. She seems always to knit through the back loop.


Your explanation seems simplistic to me when I watch the video. She is knitting the first stitch then knitting the second through the back loop, and then slipping a stitch by coming up underneath the needle. Ive never seen it done that way.

Interesting stitch.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It doesn’t look too difficult. I saved and will give a try on my next cast on.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've tried everything and can't get a translation. If someone has the patience, would you share the "how to". After my stroke my concentration isn't what it once was.

Thank you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like she does the long tail cast on and then starts rows of special stitches.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

That’s gorgeous


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay, folks, I watched the video and made notes. It is a 4 row pattern and easy once you get the hang of it. When you follow the directions, it is a good idea to have the video running so you can follow the written and the visual together until you get the hang of it. I did my test sample on 12 stitches to see if the instructions work. It is easy to put your cursor on the progress slide at the bottom of the video and slide back if it goes too fast for you. I knit combined continental same as in the tutorial, and it went smoothly. It makes a nice thick edge, not as thick as an I-cord but it is prettier.

Cast on an even number of stitches
Row 1. K 1 tbl, reach under between stitches and pull through a stitch from underneath everything across, ending with k1 tbl
Row 2. K1 tbl *K1 tbl, sl 1 wyif across, end K1tbl.
Row 3. K 1 (NOT tbl), *K 2 tog tbl across, end with P1 on the last stitch
Row 4. Sl1 wyib, P across
Turn and you have the right side of the garment facing you and you can continue with your project.



Cashmere-Cat said:


> Yesterday while surfing YouTube I came across this very different cast on while I was browsing for something else.
> Imagine how lovely it would look at the bottom of a summer top.
> The only problem being no English subtitles and no idea of the language.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Okay, folks, I watched the video and made notes. It is a 4 row pattern and easy once you get the hang of it. When you follow the directions, it is a good idea to have the video running so you can follow the written and the visual together until you get the hang of it. I did my test sample on 12 stitches to see if the instructions work. It is easy to put your cursor on the progress slide at the bottom of the video and slide back if it goes too fast for you. I knit combined continental same as in the tutorial, and it went smoothly. It makes a nice thick edge, not as thick as an I-cord but it is prettier.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches
> Row 1. K 1 tbl, reach under between stitches and pull through a stitch from underneath everything across, ending with k1 tbl
> ...


Thank you so much Marilyn that is very well explained and easy to follow. Watching video was really helpful too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Okay, folks, I watched the video and made notes. It is a 4 row pattern and easy once you get the hang of it. When you follow the directions, it is a good idea to have the video running so you can follow the written and the visual together until you get the hang of it. I did my test sample on 12 stitches to see if the instructions work. It is easy to put your cursor on the progress slide at the bottom of the video and slide back if it goes too fast for you. I knit combined continental same as in the tutorial, and it went smoothly. It makes a nice thick edge, not as thick as an I-cord but it is prettier.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches
> Row 1. K 1 tbl, reach under between stitches and pull through a stitch from underneath everything across, ending with k1 tbl
> ...


That is the way it looked to me also . Very straight forward. Very pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy C. said:


> Oh my, I do like that cast-on and would certainly like to try it. Maybe one of our KPers could translate it into English (Jessica-Jean comes to mind).


Unable. Sorry.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Surely one of our members must know that language. Send out a red alert. Lol


It's Russian. But there is no need for talking. Just do exactly what she is doing. It is very easy and self explanatory.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful! The video is enough to do this one. I wonder if there is a similar bind off? Would also be lovely on a scarf or the edge of a hat.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Was thinking the same!
Maybe do the extra stitch under the row bellow and see what happens. I will try it after work at night.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Crochetnknit said:


> Your explanation seems simplistic to me when I watch the video. She is knitting the first stitch then knitting the second through the back loop, and then slipping a stitch by coming up underneath the needle. Ive never seen it done that way.
> 
> Interesting stitch.


The extra stitch is in between stitches but bellow the whole thing.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Well I don't know what your version of YouTube is like but mine certainly doesn't have any of the options mentioned, including 3 dots.


AWESOME MAGIC EIGHTS LINGER SET! ???? SUPER HIT THIS SUMMER! HOW TO CAST ON: MAGIC WAY
918,912 viewsJun 6, 2021

36K

465

SHARE

SAVE ...

The three dots don't appear in the copy/paste. They are under the video and after the word SAVE. It is still a rough translation.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

peppered said:


> Was thinking the same!
> Maybe do the extra stitch under the row bellow and see what happens. I will try it after work at night.


Please let us know if you figure it out. I will most definitely appreciate it. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

jmcret05 said:


> AWESOME MAGIC EIGHTS LINGER SET! ð® SUPER HIT THIS SUMMER! HOW TO CAST ON: MAGIC WAY
> 918,912 viewsJun 6, 2021
> 
> 36K
> ...


Sorry, not on mine. See screenshot.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

MarilynKnits said:


> Okay, folks, I watched the video and made notes. It is a 4 row pattern and easy once you get the hang of it. When you follow the directions, it is a good idea to have the video running so you can follow the written and the visual together until you get the hang of it. I did my test sample on 12 stitches to see if the instructions work. It is easy to put your cursor on the progress slide at the bottom of the video and slide back if it goes too fast for you. I knit combined continental same as in the tutorial, and it went smoothly. It makes a nice thick edge, not as thick as an I-cord but it is prettier.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches
> Row 1. K 1 tbl, reach under between stitches and pull through a stitch from underneath everything across, ending with k1 tbl
> ...


WooHoo! 
Thank you so much for doing that Marilyn. x :sm24:


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> Please do share the English translation with us ... Thanks a bunch


You can format this by the times, I didn't get to finish it - hope it helps

00:05 hello my dears you are on the inter channel 00:07 masters Natasha is with you as always and 00:09 today we will be engaged in a set of 00:11 loops you have not seen 00:13 an amazing set but so cool 00:17 required grab the 00:18 knitting needles of the thread and try to try 00:22 magic eights you will get 00:24 look at what edge they are 00:26 we will very simply effectively need 00:29 for any summer and not only summer clothes 00:32 00:33 a thickened bottom edge that does not allow 00:35 to curl the front surface 00:37 finishing of any pattern literally two or three 00:41 rows and such beauty 00:43 guarantee 00:49 [music] 00:51 this set has a beautiful front 00:53 side and no less beautiful seamy side 00:57 whichever side you like better 00:58 choose yourself 01:00 for the show I used my favorite 01:03 mercerized Italian legs and g then 01:05 by the way today is the last day 01: 08 promotions in my store will start others, but 01:11 now at rest packing any bobbin from 01:14 every woman will get five 01:16 skeins of Italian cotton from fellowes 01:19 you choose agita it will be either 01:22 betty or demi many types of cotton in this 01:27 factory it is wonderful not 01 : 28 mercerized cotton my adorable 01:30 baby year it is called therefore 01:33 get the winning yarn add at 01:36 the comments to the order what you want 01:39 any points for each woman no 01:41 ruler what shade and the rest four 01:45 promotions I will tell you about them at the end of this 01:48 video so today is the last day 01:50 rush to receive gifts and buy from 01:53 more profitable scheme discounts 01:55 various goods for a visa sing at 01:58 my hosiery three and a half now no 02:02 about 02:03 and a huge selection of this budget manufacturer 02:05 can also be found at 02:07 I, of course, in the store gave 02:09 skill and so we type on one spoke 02:14 quite freely in the most usual way 02:18 loops 02:21 eu whether you choose tight, dial on two 02:23 knitting needles any number that you need 02:27 for your product for the pattern 02:34 the first row is ready we knit the edge 02:40 the front loop 02:45 then we knit the front one for the back wall 02:51 we knit edging facial 02:54 necessarily in this method further we see 02:58 the purl knots here they are before 03:00 us and what we need to do between these 03:04 knots we introduce the right knitting needle 03:06 pick up the thread such a peculiar 03:10 yarn hold it with a finger at 03:12 with the right knitting needle and knit the front for 03:15 the back wall turns out to be 03:18 crossed and we continue the yarn we knit 03:24 between the loops front crossed yarn 03:33 front 03:35 crossed 03:38 the whale between the loops front crossed 03:44 and so we knit to the end of the row 03:56 finish the row of yarns from under the fabric 04:01 front yarn front and front and 04:12 hem 04:17 finished second row 04:20 [music] 04:22 hem knit the front 04:25 [music a] 04:29 now look here the loop 04:32 yarn yarn yarn yarn yarn loop we knit at 04:35 with the front for the back wall 04:38 thread before work and remove the yarn at 04:43 the right knitting needle we knit the front loop 04:47 behind the back wall 04 : 49 thread before work remove makita 04:54 front thread reshoot before work 04:58 front thread remove before work 05:02 front thread remove before work and so 05:09 until the end of the row 05:24 finish the second row and stay 05:27 knit 3 final and beautiful 05:31 the edge of the product is ready 05:38 the front thread before work remove the yarn 05:42 and knit the hem for the front 05:49 the third row in which we get 05:51 magnificent eights we knit 05:54 the edge of the front and then we knit two loops 05:58 together behind the back wall 06:03 we lay in this way beautifully at 06:05 the diagonal of a wonderful eight 06:09 are formed at the bottom we have beautiful picks 06:12 another 06:14 so we knit 2 loops together 06: 17 [music] 06:26 edge uh elastic and very, very beautiful 06:33 [music] 06:38 [music] 06:57 the end of the third row we have until 07:00 edge 2 loops and knit them 07:03 front and edge we can knit already 07:08 purl for example, or the front side does not matter 07:12 now we knit everything in the surah given by us as 07:16 as the first 3 rows the front side of the pattern 07:18 maybe you like it better 07:19 purl class let's say I want 07:23 to go to the front surface then fourth 07:26 near 07:26 I go through all the loops with the purl and 07:32 I will go to the front surface in this way 07:36 just an amazing set is one of the most beautiful 07:39 and the main thing is that it just fits in 07:42 and is quickly remembered 07: 49 just a miracle 07:52 I knitted a few more rows 07:54 look at what beauty we have 07:55 it turns out exactly beautifully thickened edge 07:59 elastic


----------



## imak (Jul 27, 2019)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> I clicked the cog but it is already down as English. Nothing else about it anywhere.
> Wondering if trying to copy/paste subtitles into a translator would work, could take forever though.


With clicking on the cog, one can also lower the speed, so it is easier to follow what she does.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Please let us know if you figure it out. I will most definitely appreciate it. :sm02:


Got home late and after making dinner, didn't feel like doing anything.
Will do it tomorrow.
It is pouring rain with the storm here, we are all in the bed being lazy.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Edge looks good, thanks for the link and translation.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much Marilyn that is very well explained and easy to follow. Watching video was really helpful too.


Ditto I can't wait to try this cast on!


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

It is in Russian. I looked at it and was able, after many tries, to follow her. I am going to look up Russian magic 8 knitting cast on and hope I don't come up with magic eight in


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

I found this through Google... https://www.instagram.com/natalymasters/

Awesome work!


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

And this....a knitting school.

https://knittingschool.net/user/natalymasters


----------



## Loulame5 (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice. The language is Russian.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

If you go to her Instagram page she has short instructional videos.

https://www.instagram.com/natalymasters/


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

Again...referencing Nataly Masters

https://www.10rowsaday.com/crisscross-caston-border


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

That is beautiful,thanks.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Love it!!!


----------



## J. Selman (Oct 6, 2015)

I just watched the video on this pretty cast on ... is there written instruction for this .. maybe in English?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Beautiful starting edge. The language might be Russian.


----------



## agioblas (Jun 10, 2019)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Yesterday while surfing YouTube I came across this very different cast on while I was browsing for something else.
> Imagine how lovely it would look at the bottom of a summer top.
> The only problem being no English subtitles and no idea of the language.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a gorgeous cast on and I hope you find a way to do it.


----------



## J. Selman (Oct 6, 2015)

thank you ... I'll try that auto translate and see what comes up. Some of them can be pretty funny.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

It is very obvious that the later posters have not read much of my thread.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

This is how I read her stitching

CO, long tail cast on even # of sts
1. Ktbl, *take working needle under bar, grab working yarn and pull back under bar, place on working needle, Ktbl*, ktbl
2. Ktbl, *ktbl, wyif slip as if to purl*, ktbl
3. Ktbl, *k2togtbl*, ktbl
4. Purl across

Then it appears you proceed with your project. I don't consider this a cast on, but a fancy bottom border.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would really like the pattern. I can not understand the language. Can someone please help me. Thank You


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Found this English version:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> It is very obvious that the later posters have not read much of my thread.


Are you referring to the fact that Marilyn detailed the instructions on Page 4 of this thread??? Thanks, Marilyn!!!

I copied her post and put in on one of "My Pages" for future reference.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Ellie RD said:


> Are you referring to the fact that Marilyn detailed the instructions on Page 4 of this thread??? Thanks, Marilyn!!!
> 
> I copied her post and put in on one of "My Pages" for future reference.


Over and over again throughout the pages of this thread people have worked it out and reported on it, yet still there are a few folk questioning the same thing. 
If everyone were to read all through a particular thread from the start they would find the questions that they were asking had already been answered. Especially when a thread gets to 5 pages long.
Edit: 6 pages now. Lol

You will have to forgive me if I'm being a tad tetchy, my husband is driving me mad this afternoon all because he can't get his wretched brain round upper or lower case letters in a password I told him. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Over and over again throughout the pages of this thread people have worked it out and reported on it, yet still there are a few folk questioning the same thing.
> If everyone were to read all through a particular thread from the start they would find the questions that they were asking had already been answered. Especially when a thread gets to 5 pages long.
> Edit: 6 pages now. Lol
> 
> You will have to forgive me if I'm being a tad tetchy, my husband is driving me mad this afternoon all because he can't get his wretched brain round upper or lower case letters in a password I told him. Grrrrrrr!


Wishing you have better luck with your DH, I think that many KP'ers are hopeless!


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

He’s just made a cuppa tea, I think I need a bottle of whiskey in it. ????


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

here it is from :Ten Rows a Day.
She even referenced Nataly in her description...

https://www.10rowsaday.com/crisscross-caston-border


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love this pretty edge! Thanks for sharing the link :sm24:


----------



## imak (Jul 27, 2019)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> It is very obvious that the later posters have not read much of my thread.


It is just what I wanted to say

:sm24: :sm22:


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

From the looks of the text, Russian.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

joyceagnes said:


> here it is from :Ten Rows a Day.
> She even referenced Nataly in her description...
> 
> https://www.10rowsaday.com/crisscross-caston-border


Thank you for this. I had not been on that site before, so I am doubly thankful -- lots to investigate!!!


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

When I see videos on utube using a knitting machine, if it is not in English, I turn the sound off, and turn the speed down low, that way you may be able to copy how it is done, I do have to keep stopping the video, and often have to keep rewinding it, but most times I have managed it.you could try doing the same with hand knitting.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you find it in English? If so, where? I looked and didn't find it . My Russian is limited to (phonetic) 'das ve dan ya'. I took Russian in high school for 1 day! Too difficult !!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When it comes to understanding some of the basics of computer use, some husbands are useless, too. There are simple things like forwarding an email that my darling cannot wrap his head around. I even did a "forwarding an email for dummies" tutorial for him with each step as a separate line and "fuggedaboutit". I just forward stuff for him; I gave up. But he does a wonderful job vacuuming the house and washing the kitchen floor, so I will keep him. And he eats what I give him and says thank you.


Ellie RD said:


> Wishing you have better luck with your DH, I think that many KP'ers are hopeless!


----------



## J. Selman (Oct 6, 2015)

Guilty here of not reading thru something. I see something new and pretty or unique, I want to learn it yesterday for my baby donations. I'll go stand in the corner. Next time I'll read thru. Thank you for the english version. I am going to copy/paste/print so I can practice. I think this is going to be my go to for baby hats and tops.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice! Thx for the link.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:



> Okay, folks, I watched the video and made notes. It is a 4 row pattern and easy once you get the hang of it. When you follow the directions, it is a good idea to have the video running so you can follow the written and the visual together until you get the hang of it. I did my test sample on 12 stitches to see if the instructions work. It is easy to put your cursor on the progress slide at the bottom of the video and slide back if it goes too fast for you. I knit combined continental same as in the tutorial, and it went smoothly. It makes a nice thick edge, not as thick as an I-cord but it is prettier.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches
> Row 1. K 1 tbl, reach under between stitches and pull through a stitch from underneath everything across, ending with k1 tbl
> ...


I really appreciate your doing this for us. Thank you!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> It is very obvious that the later posters have not read much of my thread.


Do they ever?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

My husband, a highly skilled engineer, is technoplegic (my made-up word) when it comes to computers. He can't see the data packets moving, and he spends so much time complaining about everything that after 30 years of his griping, I just get on and do all the digital stuff, which comprises most of the organizing of our lives. I wouldn't mind if I hadn't been teaching other people how to do it for the same length of time without a single complaint. He has built from scratch a steam engine and tender that needs a crane to lift it; he actually made the tools to make it as well, so it obviously a visual issue. I send him to a digital engineering magazine and I know I will have to search his computer and clean out about 30 copies every month on how to build a Rob Roy steam engine because he is still clueless about how to store stuff or even find it when he knows he has saved it. I could build the damned thing myself by now! He's not very domesticated either but he enables my crafts so it's a quid pro quo! :sm01: :sm01:


MarilynKnits said:


> When it comes to understanding some of the basics of computer use, some husbands are useless, too. There are simple things like forwarding an email that my darling cannot wrap his head around. I even did a "forwarding an email for dummies" tutorial for him with each step as a separate line and "fuggedaboutit". I just forward stuff for him; I gave up. But he does a wonderful job vacuuming the house and washing the kitchen floor, so I will keep him. And he eats what I give him and says thank you.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> My husband, a highly skilled engineer, is technoplegic (my made-up word) when it comes to computers. He can't see the data packets moving, and he spends so much time complaining about everything that after 30 years of his griping, I just get on and do all the digital stuff, which comprises most of the organizing of our lives. I wouldn't mind if I hadn't been teaching other people how to do it for the same length of time without a single complaint. He has built from scratch a steam engine and tender that needs a crane to lift it; he actually made the tools to make it as well, so it obviously a visual issue. I send him to a digital engineering magazine and I know I will have to search his computer and clean out about 30 copies every month on how to build a Rob Roy steam engine because he is still clueless about how to store stuff or even find it when he knows he has saved it. I could build the damned thing myself by now! He's not very domesticated either but he enables my crafts so it's a quid pro quo! :sm01: :sm01:


I did not know my husband had a 2nd wife. :sm06:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> My husband, a highly skilled engineer, is technoplegic (my made-up word) when it comes to computers. He can't see the data packets moving, and he spends so much time complaining about everything that after 30 years of his griping, I just get on and do all the digital stuff, which comprises most of the organizing of our lives. I wouldn't mind if I hadn't been teaching other people how to do it for the same length of time without a single complaint. He has built from scratch a steam engine and tender that needs a crane to lift it; he actually made the tools to make it as well, so it obviously a visual issue. I send him to a digital engineering magazine and I know I will have to search his computer and clean out about 30 copies every month on how to build a Rob Roy steam engine because he is still clueless about how to store stuff or even find it when he knows he has saved it. I could build the damned thing myself by now! He's not very domesticated either but he enables my crafts so it's a quid pro quo! :sm01: :sm01:


I did not know my husband had a 2nd wife. :sm06:


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh, that is very pretty!


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

So pretty, I agree with everybody above!


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you for your notes on this. Regarding the speed you can set it to go slower (or faster) by selecting speed on the COG.



MarilynKnits said:


> Okay, folks, I watched the video and made notes. It is a 4 row pattern and easy once you get the hang of it. When you follow the directions, it is a good idea to have the video running so you can follow the written and the visual together until you get the hang of it. I did my test sample on 12 stitches to see if the instructions work. It is easy to put your cursor on the progress slide at the bottom of the video and slide back if it goes too fast for you. I knit combined continental same as in the tutorial, and it went smoothly. It makes a nice thick edge, not as thick as an I-cord but it is prettier.
> 
> Cast on an even number of stitches
> Row 1. K 1 tbl, reach under between stitches and pull through a stitch from underneath everything across, ending with k1 tbl
> ...


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like Russian to me or Turkish. Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

headlemk said:


> This is how I read her stitching
> 
> CO, long tail cast on even # of sts
> 1. Ktbl, *take working needle under bar, grab working yarn and pull back under bar, place on working needle, Ktbl*, ktbl
> ...


You're right. It begins with a bunch of stitches already cast-on.

Now, to figure out what blanket or shawl I would like to use it for. :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cashmere-Cat said:


> He's just made a cuppa tea, I think I need a bottle of whiskey in it. ????


Wow! I hope it's a very small bottle!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Looks like Russian to me or Turkish. Cyrillic alphabet.


The Turkish alphabet doesn't use or much resemble the Cyrillic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Do they ever?


That's exactly what I was going to write!!

The answer is: RARELY!

Of course, the patient ones often have all their questions perfectly answered. Yay for patience!! :sm24:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's exactly what I was going to write!!
> 
> The answer is: RARELY!
> 
> Of course, the patient ones often have all their questions perfectly answered. Yay for patience!! :sm24:


My answer is: Not even when the pattern name and designer are listed in the Topic title.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> My answer is: Not even when the pattern name and designer are listed in the Topic title.


True enough.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you,, it is very pretty.. Now comes the hunt for a cast off to go on the other end.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> Thank you,, it is very pretty.. Now comes the hunt for a cast off to go on the other end.


On page 4 of this thread, Joyceagnes gave a link to the cast on instructions from 10rowsaday.com. It looks like there is a matching bindoff:
https://www.10rowsaday.com/crisscross-bindoff


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> On page 4 of this thread, Joyceagnes gave a link to the cast on instructions from 10rowsaday.com. It looks like there is a matching bindoff:
> https://www.10rowsaday.com/crisscross-bindoff


Thank you for finding that!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> On page 4 of this thread, Joyceagnes gave a link to the cast on instructions from 10rowsaday.com. It looks like there is a matching bindoff:
> https://www.10rowsaday.com/crisscross-bindoff


This does not look quite the same. Guess it is time to pull out the needles and give it s test drive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I played around to come up with bind off and it doesn't come out right.
The video posted doesn't look right either.
Done for tonite but will try again. Got some other idea.
Maybe someone else will try.

The cast on is very flexible. I used wool nylon yarn but I like the results on the yarn used in the video better.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

That’s lovely. Have watched video but not able to follow. Would love this cast on explained in English.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wendy n said:


> That's lovely. Have watched video but not able to follow. Would love this cast on explained in English.


Too bad you didn't read a few pages after the first. It has been explained in English several times in the previous pages.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes I looked it up after your post as I had to agree so beautiful and very disappointing about not understanding how it is done. Will keep watching in case someone is able to reply to your post it is i


Cashmere-Cat said:


> Surely one of our members must know that language. Send out a red alert. Lol


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Seems there is a link in English but they will not let you print it off. Well that is what I found


Cashmere-Cat said:


> Yesterday while surfing YouTube I came across this very different cast on while I was browsing for something else.
> Imagine how lovely it would look at the bottom of a summer top.
> The only problem being no English subtitles and no idea of the language.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Very pretty if you understand that language.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking if I use it for a scarf I will start and knit a few inches, then hold the stitches. Then start and knit the rest of it and graft the two pieces together to get the same design on both ends.


kipsalot said:


> Thank you,, it is very pretty.. Now comes the hunt for a cast off to go on the other end.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was thinking if I use it for a scarf I will start and knit a few inches, then hold the stitches. Then start and knit the rest of it and graft the two pieces together to get the same design on both ends.


Great idea!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was thinking if I use it for a scarf I will start and knit a few inches, then hold the stitches. Then start and knit the rest of it and graft the two pieces together to get the same design on both ends.


Kitchener graft strikes again! But that is a great idea.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Kitchener graft strikes again! But that is a great idea.


Since I'm too lazy, I knit from both ends at once, and just do a 3-needle bind off at the center. It's going to be hidden in the back of my neck anyway. :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I'm too lazy, I knit from both ends at once, and just do a 3-needle bind off at the center. It's going to be hidden in the back of my neck anyway. :sm15:


????????????


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I'm too lazy, I knit from both ends at once, and just do a 3-needle bind off at the center. It's going to be hidden in the back of my neck anyway. :sm15:


????I like that idea????????


----------

